# TPS (turns per second) race!



## AlexCube (Jan 5, 2014)

So in this race I'll give you a new algorithm every friday and announce 3 winners (they don't win anything, just get popularity)

The winner is who got the biggest TPS on that algorithm  Then there is a point system, let's say we have 10 competitors. The first will get 10 points, second 9, third 8 and so on. More points you collect, more change that you win the whole contest at the end!

*This weeks algorithm is T-perm*

So post like this:

*Algorithm:

Time:

TPS:*

Note: TPS is calculated by dividing the number of moves with time of executing them. Watch here for details: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Turns_Per_Second

Have fun!


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I'll start

Algorithm: T-perm

Time: 1.70

TPS: 8,23


----------



## kcl (Jan 5, 2014)

Hmm 
T perm: .87
16.09 TPS

Edit: .73 dang you Kevin 
19.17 TPS


----------



## KCuber (Jan 5, 2014)

Took so many tries to get this lol
T Perm: .71
19.718 TPS


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 5, 2014)

KCuber said:


> Took so many tries to get this lol
> T Perm: .71
> 19.718 TPS


How many moves your T-perm has?


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 5, 2014)

Alg: T-Perm
Time: 1.04
TPS: 13.46


----------



## Evan Wright (Jan 5, 2014)

Alg: T-Perm
time: 1.342
TPS: 10.43


----------



## kcl (Jan 5, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> How many moves your T-perm has?



Probably the 14 mover


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Probably the 14 mover


19.718 * 0.71 = 14 so yes.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alg-Tperm
Time-1.01
TPS-13.86

Also,
Average of 5
Avg time-1.12
Avg TPS-12.5
1.15,1.14,1.08,(2.08),(1.05)

I did 50. Average was 1.46.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Probably the 14 mover


Well it's the most used.


----------



## kcl (Jan 5, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Well it's the most used.



I know haha. I can't think of anyone who DOESNT use it.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I know haha. I can't think of anyone who DOESNT use it.


The guy who doesn't use it must have a damn fast hands to be able to execute it faster than your 14 move


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2014)

KCuber said:


> 19.718 TPS


I can't get near 19 TPS on any alg... I'll never beat high 19.

*Algorithm*: [R, U] [R', F] [F [R: U']: U']
*Time:* 1.17
*TPS:* 11.97


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> I can't get near 19 TPS on any alg... I'll never beat high 19.
> 
> *Algorithm*: [R, U] [R', F] [F [R: U']: U']
> *Time:* 1.17
> *TPS:* 11.97


That is your t-perm?


----------



## Username (Jan 5, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> That is your t-perm?



It's my T-perm too

I can sub 1 two different T-perms, timing them tomorrow


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> That is your t-perm?


Yep. It's everyone's T perm


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> [R, U] [R', F] [F [R: U']: U']


T-perm? R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'?


----------



## qaz (Jan 5, 2014)

.943 t-perm

14.85 tps

E: .929 = 15.07 tpa


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> T-perm?


[R, U] [R', F] [F [R: U']: U'] =
R U R' U'
R' F *R F'
F
R* U' R'
U'
R U R'
F'
= R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## tx789 (Jan 5, 2014)

.97 

Tps 14.43


----------



## already1329 (Jan 6, 2014)

T-Perm
0.93
15.05 TPS


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 6, 2014)

T perm
0.87
16.09 tps


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 6, 2014)

T-Perm
1.02
13.73 tps


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> [R, U] [R', F] [F [R: U']: U']



What kind of notation is tht?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 6, 2014)

Edited:
Alg: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (14 HTM)
Best time: .84
TPS: 16.666...

On my Weilong... only 1 corner fell out, nothing else XD


----------



## AndersB (Jan 6, 2014)

14.257 TPS

(Time was 0.97 with [R, U] [R', F] [F [R: U']: U'])


----------



## Username (Jan 6, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> What kind of notation is tht?



Commutator notation


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 6, 2014)

This weeks competition is going to last until Friday!


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 9, 2014)

T-Perm

1.70 sec

12,14 tps


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok people, you got 20 hours to get the best time of the week! The best time at this point is 0.71!


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Ok people, you got 20 hours to get the best time of the week! The best time at this point is 0.71!



DANG YOU KEVIN I WILL BEAT IT maybe


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> DANG YOU KEVIN I WILL BEAT IT maybe


Hope that you will do it


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 9, 2014)

T-perm
Time: 0.77 with keyboard (and I was fairly consistent out of the like 200 attempts. I averaged .86, and got 1.52 once accidentally lol)
TPS: 18.18(181818...)

I can't wait for H-perm.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 9, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> T-perm
> Time: 0.77 with keyboard (and I was fairly consistent out of the like 200 attempts. I averaged .86, and got 1.52 once accidentally lol)
> TPS: 18.18(181818...)
> 
> I can't wait for H-perm.


I'm going to have a U-perms and then H and Z


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> I'm going to have a U-perms and then H and Z



I can sub .7 u perms


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I can sub .7 u perms


Cool! It will start tomorrow and end Monday


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Cool! It will start tomorrow and end Monday



Wait which U perm 



Spoiler



I swear it better be clockwise XD


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 9, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> T-Perm
> 
> 1.70 sec
> 
> 12,14 tps



A T-perm with 20.638 moves?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 9, 2014)

are the results recorded at the end or taken as they are received?

and is this going to go threw all the PLLs? if so tht would be helpful


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I can sub .7 u perms


U perms suck, V perms are clearly the best PLL. V comes after U in the alphabet for a reason.


Spoiler



forget X/Y/Z perms


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

TDM said:


> U perms suck, V perms are clearly the best PLL. V comes after U in the alphabet for a reason.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



lolwat 
I can hardly sub 1 a v perm


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> lolwat
> I can hardly sub 1 a v perm



It's faster than my u perms, but my u perms are executed wrong


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> lolwat
> I can hardly sub 1 a v perm


I never said they were fast, just that they're obviously the best. Even thought they're one of my worst 
Having V perms in this race would actually make me get it faster though, and that isn't a bad thing.


----------



## applemobile (Jan 10, 2014)

Bring on the N's. :/


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 10, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> A T-perm with 20.638 moves?



Oh sorry
It is 8.23 tps, isnt it?


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello guys! We have the results for T-perm!
Winners:
1.KCuber 19.71
2.kclejeune 19.17
3.Dapianokid 18.18
Congrats to all these and thank you all for participation!
This weeks algorithm will be: *counterclockwise or clockwise U-perm, your choice *
Have fun


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 10, 2014)

0.669 on clockwise U Perm from the back( R and U alg BTW)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 10, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Hello guys! We have the results for T-perm!
> Winners:
> 1.KCuber 0.71
> 2.kclejeune 0.73
> ...



aww I was excited to see everyone in a ranking 

edit: shouldn't be in TPS and not secs?


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 10, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> aww I was excited to see everyone in a ranking
> 
> edit: shouldn't be in TPS and not secs?


I'm so sorry that everyone aren't in rankings  I'm kinda busy person so I don't have much time  Thanks for noticing that! I'll change it


----------



## kcl (Jan 10, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> aww I was excited to see everyone in a ranking
> 
> edit: shouldn't be in TPS and not secs?



Well.. Whichever is fastest has highest TPS lol


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 10, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Well.. Whichever is fastest has highest TPS lol



Not if they used a shorter alg


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Not if they used a shorter alg


True, but it's unlikely with T perms. It's only when you get cases where there is often more than one alg used (e.g. L/V/U perms) when faster times can have lower TPS.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 10, 2014)

Alg: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (11 HTM)
Best time: .68
TPS: 16.18



Spoiler: progression of fastest time



1.4----------From here
1.3
1.28
1.18
1.01
.98
.96---------To here I used the inverse of the alg
.95
.86
.85
.84
.83
.81
.78
.77
.76
.74
.73
.72
.69
.68


----------



## kcl (Jan 10, 2014)

.86 U perm right now. It sucks but I can't do better for a while until my finger heals. I kinda stabbed the finger that makes my alg for this fast.


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2014)

*Algorithm:* Ua: R' [Rw M'] U M U2' M' U R' [Rw M'] (9 ETM)
*Time:* 0.89
*TPS:* 10.11


----------



## Aaron Shukert (Jan 10, 2014)

.71  11 turn alg (R U' R U) (R U) (R U') (R' U' R2) 15.4929 tps
Other way
.71 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 7 turns 9.8592 tps 
Different algs makes a great difference in TPS :T

edit:If Ms are counted as 2 turns, that makes the second one 11 turns so 15.4929 tps same as first one :O


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> *Algorithm:* Ua: R' [Rw M'] U M U2' M' U R' [Rw M'] (9 ETM)
> *Time:* 0.89
> *TPS:* 10.11



w/ etm that is 12 moves due to U2' (U' U') and [Rw M'] (not sure why that's in bracets and counted as 1 move)
15 HTM because of the Ms
I don't think QTM would be used here, but that would be 16
STM (where slices are 1 move) would be 11

correct me if I'm wrong, especially since I don't know why [Rw M'] counts as 1 move XP
and this lead me to ask what metric should we use?

edit: same for you Aaron, depending on how Ms are going to be counted those Tps could be the same.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> .86 U perm right now. It sucks but I can't do better for a while until my finger heals. I kinda stabbed the finger that makes my alg for this fast.



Was this your competition entry? The .89 U perm?


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 11, 2014)

Alg: U-Perm
Time: 0.81
TPS: 13.58


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> w/ etm that is 12 moves due to U2' (U' U') and [Rw M'] (not sure why that's in bracets and counted as 1 move)


I execute [Rw M'] simultaneously, as if they were one move, so I count them as one move ETM. I double flick U2', so that's also one move ETM.


> 15 HTM because of the Ms


ETM, not HTM. HTM/OBTM (same thing) are two of the most stupid metrics, except maybe for FMC. But definitely for speedsolving.


> I don't think QTM would be used here, but that would be 16


I don't think QTM should be used anywhere.


> STM (where slices are 1 move) would be 11





> edit: same for you Aaron, depending on how Ms are going to be counted those Tps could be the same.


I cba going on any more, but this is the TPS race. When calculating TPS, the most logical thing to use is ETM. The alg M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 is 7 ETM, unless you don't double flick M2/U2. He was right before.


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Was this your competition entry? The .89 U perm?



Yeah  sorry, I'll calculate it lol

M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2
.89
8.98 TPS 

I do it in .62, but like I said U's hurt like crap. 

So I don't know if you will count the fact I don't double flick the U2.. That makes 8 moves.


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 11, 2014)

I think my fingertricks arent the best...:

1,38 secs
7,97 tps


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah  sorry, I'll calculate it lol
> 
> M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2
> .89
> ...


Me either  Though I don't do the U perm with U:s but Z and H perms yes. Well, you have 6 days your finger to heal and get the time better


----------



## qaz (Jan 11, 2014)

U-perm: 11 moves/0.844s = 13.03 tps


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 11, 2014)

Yay still first


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Round 1 results:*
T-Perm


*Place**Name**Time**TPS*1KCuber.7119.722Kclejenue.7319.173Dapianokid.7718.184Jaysammey777.8416.67*5**Divineskulls**.87**16.09*6Already1329.9315.057Qaz.9414.858Tx789.9714.438AndersB.9714.43*10**Trexrush1**1.01**13.86*11Amazingcuber1.0213.7312FaLoL1.0413.4613TDM1.1711.9714Evan Wright1.3410.43*15**FJT97**1.70**8.23*15ALexCube1.708.23

Please note that I did not calculate anybody's TPS, so if you wrote it wrong than it is wrong. 

I just thought that I would put this up for 2 reasons:
1) I was curious and made it, now I have it so why not post it.
2) encourage others to keep going.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Yay still first



I may have you beat depending on your alg...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 12, 2014)

I have 0.669 on the R and U one


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 12, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> *Round 1 results:*
> T-Perm
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Jaysammey777! I was thinking if you could do this every Saturday? It would be awesome and you would help me so much  Say if it's possible


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Thank you very much Jaysammey777! I was thinking if you could do this every Saturday? It would be awesome and you would help me so much  Say if it's possible



you mean Friday and Monday?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I have 0.669 on the R and U one



as of my understanding there is not one that starts with R U, but there are these:

R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 11HTM
R U' R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' 13HTM


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 12, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> you mean Friday and Monday?


No, just Friday. Sorry about that mistake. If you could make it after I have posted the podiums?


----------



## uvafan (Jan 12, 2014)

0.674 with M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2

7/.674= 10.386 tps


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 12, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> *Round 1 results:*
> T-Perm
> 
> 
> ...



Why you made several places (like mine) big?


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 12, 2014)

.61 with R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R= 18.0327 TPS


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

@FJT97 it is to make it easier to read, I did it every 5


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 13, 2014)

Would be great to see videos of some of the 18-19 tps entries.


----------



## kcl (Jan 13, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Would be great to see videos of some of the 18-19 tps entries.



lol you don't believe me? That's a bummer. I can sub .9 a T perm normally, but the .73 took a really long time.. I will try and film a good one, but I make no promises with my finger being as crappy as it is right now.


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 13, 2014)

Maybe we can do this race for OH too?

It would really interests me, how fast the algos can be executed!


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 13, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> Maybe we can do this race for OH too?
> 
> It would really interests me, how fast the algos can be executed!


You could maybe organize it yourself? Just mention my name


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 14, 2014)

I thought like just writing down the OH time and tps next to the 2H Time and tps.
Maybe you can add this to your first post?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 17, 2014)

TH 1.317 Anti U perm.
12/1.317 = 9.112
I'm slow...

OH 1.886 Anti U Perm
12/1.886=6.363


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok everyone! This weeks results are here!
*0.61 yoshinator
0.669 Antonie faz fan
0.68 Jaysammey777
*
This weeks times were very close to eachother.
Jaysammey777, could you make the wrap up with everyone in it? That would be cool 
Thank you all for participation and *next algorithm will be H perm* The winners are going to be informed in next weeks friday


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 17, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Ok everyone! This weeks results are here!
> *0.669 Antonie faz fan
> 0.61 yoshinator
> 0.68 Jaysammey777
> ...



Sorry, did you just list the best 3 people, or 1, 2, 3? Because .61 is certainly faster than .669...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 17, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Sorry, did you just list the best 3 people, or 1, 2, 3? Because .61 is certainly faster than .669...



Those are times, but the ranking is based on TPS, you'll see once I made the chart


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 17, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Sorry, did you just list the best 3 people, or 1, 2, 3? Because .61 is certainly faster than .669...


Sorry for mistake. Changed now


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 17, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Those are times, but the ranking is based on TPS, you'll see once I made the chart


I didn't find antonie faz fan's TPS so I decided not to mention TPS now


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Round 2 results:*
U-Perm
Congratz to the 11 participants this week, If anything is wrong/you want to fill in some of the ??? than tell us 


*Place**Name**TPS**±**Time**ALG*1Yoshinator18.03----.61R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R U R U’ R(11)2Jaysammey77716.18-.49.68R2 U R U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R’(11)3Aaron Shukert15.49----.71R U’ R U R U R U’ R’ U’ R2(11)4FaLoL13.58+.12.81???(11)*5**Qaz**13.10**-1.75**.84**???(11)*6Uvafan10.45----.67M2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2(7)7TDM10.11-1.86.89R' [Rw M'] U M U2' M' U R' [Rw M'](9)8Bindedsa9.11----1.32???(11)9FJT977.97-.261.38???(11)*10**Kclejeune**7.87**-11.27**.89**M2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2(7)*11Bindedsa(OH)6.36----1.89???(12)12Antonie Faz Fan???----.67???
Encourage KCuber, Dapianokid, Divineskulls, Already1329, Tx789, AndersB, Trexrush1, Amazingcuber, Evan Wright, and AlexCube from round 1 to join us for round 3


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 17, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> *Round 2 results:*
> U-Perm
> Congratz to the 11 participants this week, If anything is wrong/you want to fill in some of the ??? than tell us
> 
> ...


Thank you Jaysammey but we don't really need this much information. I appreciate it but please just post the time, TPS and name. That's enough  And btw the thread is mine and you just help me a little bit


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 17, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Thank you Jaysammey but we don't really need this much information. I appreciate it but please just post the time, TPS and name. That's enough  And btw the thread is mine and you just help me a little bit



Or I can choose not to help at all. "We" does not mean "I". This is in many cases where many people make poor decisions for an entire group that can 1) get them in trouble or 2) cause their group to collapse. Some people might actually find this information valuable to them, so why shouldn't I post it? Also, the definition of a thread is a group of linked messages posted on an Internet forum that share a common subject or theme, so I don't see how this Thread could possible be owned by you if you haven't posted every single message under this topic.

I get what you're saying. I was just giving you some advise on leadership and pointing out all the wrongness in your post. *There is no need to start an argument about this*.

But in the future if someone offers you a free carpool for a 2-hour drive and ask you to meet at their house, don't be selfish and ask them to meet at your house.


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 18, 2014)

Gee. Who would've thought that this, the most competitive of all threads (the TPS race), would end up in an argument?
I wish I knew the good U and Z perms. I hate V perms, somebody gimme a good one. And I still use the noob J/L perms.


----------



## Aaron Shukert (Jan 18, 2014)

Messed up my last name on that tps chart, but oh well, my H perm times:
.99 lol 7 moves- 7.07 Tps :T My h perm sucks


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 18, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Or I can choose not to help at all. "We" does not mean "I". This is in many cases where many people make poor decisions for an entire group that can 1) get them in trouble or 2) cause their group to collapse. Some people might actually find this information valuable to them, so why shouldn't I post it? Also, the definition of a thread is a group of linked messages posted on an Internet forum that share a common subject or theme, so I don't see how this Thread could possible be owned by you if you haven't posted every single message under this topic.
> 
> I get what you're saying. I was just giving you some advise on leadership and pointing out all the wrongness in your post. *There is no need to start an argument about this*.
> 
> But in the future if someone offers you a free carpool for a 2-hour drive and ask you to meet at their house, don't be selfish and ask them to meet at your house.


Ok, well, if you would still only show time, TPS and name. Is that too much asked?


----------



## kcl (Jan 18, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Ok, well, if you would still only show time, TPS and name. Is that too much asked?



Dude, just take it. Some of us like to check that out. He's probably written a piece of code to spit it out for him, indicating that to change it he would have to re write it.


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> I hate V perms, somebody gimme a good one. And I still use the noob J/L perms.


J: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'. It's R U R' F', T perm, undo setup with 8 moves cancelled.
L: Idk any good ones, but depending on the angle I use one of:
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L
[y] F U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' F'
[y'] L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L
V: R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' [U D'] R2 U' R2' D R2 is what I use. If you like RUD, others use:
R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R
R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D R2 U R2 D' R2
And another few:
z D' R U R' D R D' R U' R' D R2 U R2 U' z'
r' F R F' r U r' F R' F' r U2 R U2 R'
I hate the normal one too.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 18, 2014)

Th H Prm
Time - 1.997 
Alg - M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2
Tps - 20/1.970 = 10.15

OH H Perm
Time - 3.463
Alg - R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2
TPS 20/3.463 = 5.78


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 18, 2014)

Alg: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 (7ETM)
Best time: .61
TPS: 11.48



Spoiler: progression of fastest time



1.09
1.06
.97
.93
.89
.85
.84
.82
.80
.79
.66
.61


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 18, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> Gee. Who would've thought that this, the most competitive of all threads (the TPS race), would end up in an argument?
> I wish I knew the good U and Z perms. I hate V perms, somebody gimme a good one. And I still use the noob J/L perms.



J I use the same one above.
L I use x' U2 Rw' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' R2 (only cons are AUF)
and V: R' U R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R U Lw' U R U


----------



## NooberCuber (Jan 18, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> Gee. Who would've thought that this, the most competitive of all threads (the TPS race), would end up in an argument?
> I wish I knew the good U and Z perms. I hate V perms, somebody gimme a good one. And I still use the noob J/L perms.



I use these
V Perm
(L' U R U') (L U L' U) (R' U' L U2) (R U2 R')
You hold the solved corner in the back left

Ja Perm
(L' U R U') (L U2) (R') (U R U2 R')
Put the j on the right

Jb Perm (L Perm)
(R U' L' U) (R' U2) (L U' L' U2' L)
Put the L on the left


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

NooberCuber said:


> Ja Perm
> (L' U R U') (L U2) (R') (U R U2 R')
> Put the j on the right
> 
> ...


Ja is L, and Jb is J. Also the R U' R' F' Jb/J perm is much faster; you should learn that.


----------



## NooberCuber (Jan 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> Ja is L, and Jb is J. Also the R U' R' F' Jb/J perm is much faster; you should learn that.


what's the R U' R' F alg?


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you so much for these responses they have made my entire life.
I'll try them all. Now, for the U perms... I use left handed M2 and Left handed U2 flick so I am a noob, but I can change that. Isn't there an R U 2-gen one people use?


----------



## kcl (Jan 19, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> Thank you so much for these responses they have made my entire life.
> I'll try them all. Now, for the U perms... I use left handed M2 and Left handed U2 flick so I am a noob, but I can change that. Isn't there an R U 2-gen one people use?



The R U's are good but I hate the clockwise one. I use MU for it. 

Counter Clockwise: R U' R U R U R U' R' U R2

Clockwise (eww): R2 U' R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2014)

NooberCuber said:


> what's the R U' R' F alg?


R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' [U']


kclejeune said:


> Clockwise (eww): R2 *U* R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


U' -> U
Also, with the solved edge on F:
CCW: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
CW: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 22, 2014)

I hate these U perms, because of the fact that they have so many R's and U's in such a way that my right hand keeps having to regrip.


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> I hate these U perms, because of the fact that they have so many R's and U's in such a way that my right hand keeps having to regrip.



Ua:
Solved edge on B: M2 U M U2 M' U M2
Solved edge on F: M2 U M' U2 M U M2
Ub:
Solved edge on B: M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2
Solved edge on F: M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2

They're all similar, but with U' <-> U and M' <-> M.


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm sorry I've abused this thread for help with my horrible PLLs 
I'll learn better fingertricks. I'm bad about laziness.

Anyway, AlexCube, is the comp still in effect?


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 24, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> I'm sorry I've abused this thread for help with my horrible PLLs
> I'll learn better fingertricks. I'm bad about laziness.
> 
> Anyway, AlexCube, is the comp still in effect?



Yes it is  You have about 10 hours until results are coming up


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry guys. I have forgotten to post the results for the U perm :/ Results will be up tomorrow. Still we can start the next race! The algorithm will be *Y perm*! Competing time is going to last until next Friday. Have a great time


----------



## TDM (Jan 25, 2014)

Yay Y perms. I can't wait for slower PLLs... the results will be more interesting then.
Best time so far is 1.61 with the standard [F [R: U']: U'] [R, U] [R', F]. 10.56 TPS.


----------



## kcl (Jan 25, 2014)

.97 
Normal one. 
17/.97=17.52 TPS 
Took so long, so many stupid misses.


----------



## Aaron Shukert (Jan 26, 2014)

Yay y perm
Best time:.99
17/.99=17.71tps


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 26, 2014)

Still no videos of these 18 tps PLLs eh...


----------



## kcl (Jan 26, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Still no videos of these 18 tps PLLs eh...



Lol you don't believe y perm can be sub 1? I'm slow compared to a lot of people. I'll try to get a sub 1 on video for you later.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 26, 2014)

This weeks race was very popular! Even 3 guys participated it!
1. Jaysammey777 .61
2. Aaron Shukert .99
3. Bindedsa 1.997
Ok cool. Next alg will be *Y perm* and race will end on Friday. Have a great time


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Round 3 results:*
H-Perm


*Place**Name**TPS**±**Time**ALG*1Jaysammey77711.48-4.7.61M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2(7)2Aaron Shukert7.07-8.42.99M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2(7)3Bindedsa3.5-5.612M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2(7)4Bindedsa(OH)3.18-3.183.46R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2(11)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Regular*
Alg: (x) U Lw U' R' U' R U Lw' U' Lw U R' U' Lw' U R U' (17 HTM) (Most the time)
Best time: .89
TPS: 19.1

*One Handed*
Alg: F R U' R' U' R U R' (x) U' (x') R U R' U' R' (x) U R U' (17HTM)
Best time: 3.15
TPS: 5.4

btw got a .5 H perm today


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 27, 2014)

Y-Perm TH - 1.676
Alg : F R U' R' U' R U F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
Tps: 9.55

T-Perm OH - 3.988
Alg : R2 U' R' U R U' x' U' z' U' R U' R' U' z U R
TPS: 4.01


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Lol you don't believe y perm can be sub 1?


I'd just enjoy seeing videos of such spectacular TPS, that's all. I'm too slow to participate and watching a TPS race with no video is boring 

No doubt there will be some scrutiny of how people are starting/stopping their timers but that's all good fun too.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 27, 2014)

yperm 2H

1.47, 11.564 tps

yperm OH

2.47, 5.26 tps


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 28, 2014)

Got a 3.487 OH Y perm.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Jan 28, 2014)

Alg: T-Permutation
Time: 1.53 seconds
Speed: 9.2 TPS


----------



## OmerCet (Jan 31, 2014)

Alg: Y-Permutation
Time:1.47 seconds
TPS:11.564 TPS


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 1, 2014)

Results will be up in few hours. So, the next alg will be *J perm* (you can choose which one)! Race will end on Friday. Have fun!


----------



## TDM (Feb 1, 2014)

J perm (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') in 1.04, 13 moves, 12.5 TPS.


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 1, 2014)

First ever sub 1 Pll: J Perm (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') in 0.936, 13 Moves, 13,88888... Tps


----------



## TDM (Feb 1, 2014)

Changed to WeiLong, got 1.04 again twice. Lubed it, got 0.99+2, then 1.03, then 1.02, and now 1.00 (13 TPS). E: 0.97+2... I don't like how much this cube locks up.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 1, 2014)

*K-Perm (Ja)*
Alg: Twizzle link(x) U2 Rw' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' R2
 (10 HTM)
Best time: .58
TPS: 17.24

*K-Perm (Ja) (OH)*
Alg: Twizzle linkF U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ F’(16 HTM)
Best time: 4.90
TPS: 3.27

*Jb-Perm*
Alg: Twizzle linkR U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (14 HTM)
Best time: .69
TPS: *20.29*

*Jb-Perm (OH)*
Alg: Twizzle linkR U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (14 HTM)
Best time: 3.75
TPS: *3.73*

Lol I can tell I've gotten faster from this, I can do a T-perm in .62 when round 1 it was .82


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> Changed to WeiLong, got 1.04 again twice. Lubed it, got 0.99+2, then 1.03, then 1.02, and now 1.00 (13 TPS). E: 0.97+2... I don't like how much this cube locks up.



What's your main?


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 1, 2014)

ALGORITHM - J-Perm [R U R' F'] {[R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U'} (14 moves)
TIME - 1.99
TPS - 8.333 (.3 has a repetend bar)


----------



## TDM (Feb 1, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> What's your main?


54.6mm FangShi ShuangRen, primary with black caps.


RageCuber said:


> ALGORITHM - J-Perm [R U R' F'] {[R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U'}


You don't need the U' at the end... maybe not doing it would get it faster? Idk how that affect your TPS, it depends how much faster you get. I don't like the U', so I leave it out... but you can include it if you want, it's your choice. I'm just not sure whether you knew that or not.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok finally! The results for Y perm:
1.Jaysammey777 .89
2.kclejeune .97
3.Aaron Shukert .99
Very nice race this week! Ok, were going to add a point system. Let's say we have 10 competitors. The first will get 10 points, second 9, third 8 and so on. More points you collect, more change that you win the whole contest at the end! Jaysammey777, could you count the points? It would be awesome  Ok next alg will be *J perm*. Have a great time


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Round 4 results:*
Y-Perm


*Place**Name**TPS**±**Time**ALG**Points**Total*1Jaysammey77719.1 +7.62.89(x) U Lw U' R' U' R U Lw' U' Lw U R' U' Lw' U R U'(17)301022Kclejeune17.52 +9.65.97F R U' R' U' R U F' R U R' U' R' F R F'(17)28733Aaron Shukert17.17 +10.1.99???(17)25604Kunparekh1811.56---1.47???(17)2020*4**OmerCet**11.56**--- **1.47**???(17)**20**20*6TDM10.56 +.451.61F R U' R' U' R U F' R U R' U' R' F R F'(17)17497Bindedsa9.55 +6.051.68F R U' R' U' R U F' R U R' U' R' F R F'(17)15358Ultimate Cuber9.2---1.53???(14)13139Jaysammey777(OH)5.4---3.15F R U' R' U' R U R' (x) U' (x') R U R' U' R' (x) U R U'(17)88*10**Kunparekh18(OH)**5.26**---**2.47**???(13)**7**7*11Bindedsa(OH)4.01 +.833.49R2 U' R' U R U' x' U' z' U' R U' R' U' z U R(14)517

Next week I will post everyone's total points. The current plan is to total points like so:
[Rounded TPS (always >1)] + [Place per people (i.e. 17 people compete in one round. 1st place gets 17 points, 2nd 16 points… etc… 17th 1 point)] per week.
What do you guys think of the point system/calculation for the points?


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

this is my favorite alg 

.71, normal one. Took a while.

Edit: .67 

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Sorry Kim <3


----------



## Username (Feb 1, 2014)

.69

Took like 5 tries (although stackmat isn't the greatest to judge time by, I think I can sub .75 pretty easily)

My favourite alg

E: .67 (I had to not let kennan win)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 1, 2014)

Username said:


> .69
> 
> Took like 5 tries (although stackmat isn't the greatest to judge time by, I think I can sub .75 pretty easily)
> 
> My favourite alg





kclejeune said:


> this is my favorite alg
> 
> .71, normal one. Took a while.



Algs?


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Algs?



Fixed. I'm going to keep at this, I have a .60 from a few weeks ago.


----------



## TDM (Feb 1, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Algs?


Almost certainly R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'.

btw, how do people fingertrick it? I use my right index for the F', and looking at some people's PLL videos no one else does that...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> Almost certainly R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'.
> 
> btw, how do people fingertrick it? I use my right index for the F', and looking at some people's PLL videos no one else does that...


I use my right thumb and make a backwards C for F' and for the F I use my right index finger.


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> Almost certainly R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'.
> 
> btw, how do people fingertrick it? I use my right index for the F', and looking at some people's PLL videos no one else does that...



Left index finger.


----------



## Username (Feb 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> Almost certainly R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'.
> 
> btw, how do people fingertrick it? I use my right index for the F', and looking at some people's PLL videos no one else does that...




Shameless self-promotion

at 4:30 in the vid


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

0.74
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
Had to loosen my Weilong a bit to do this.


----------



## kcl (Feb 5, 2014)

Username said:


> .69
> 
> Took like 5 tries (although stackmat isn't the greatest to judge time by, I think I can sub .75 pretty easily)
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOO 

I hope you know I'll be doing timed J perms all day tomorrow..


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 7, 2014)

Results are here for J perm!
1. Jaysammey777 Time: 0.58 TPS: 17.24
2. Username Time: 0.67 TPS: Not told
3. uyneb2000 Time: 0.74 TPS: Not told
*Could you please always say the TPS on your post!* Ok next alg will be *V perm*! Good luck and have fun! Results will be up in next Friday


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Round 5 results:*
J-Perm


*Place**Name**TPS**±**Time**ALG**Points**Total*1Kclejeune20.9+3.38.67Twizzle linkR U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U’
(14)291022Jaysammey77720.29+1.19.69Twizzle linkR U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U’(14)271293Username19.4---.67Twizzle linkR U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'(13)25254Uyneb200018.92---.74Twizzle linkR U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U’(14)2424*5**Nilsibert**13.84**---**.94**Twizzle linkR U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'(13)**18**18*6TDM13+2.441.00Twizzle linkR U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'(13)16657RageCuber7.04---1.99Twizzle linkR U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U’(14)998Jaysammey777(OH)3.73-1.673.75Twizzle linkR U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U’(14)513



Not going to include this very often, Maybe every other month. Went ahead and did it to figure out how to do it. Do you like the format?:


Spoiler: Total Points For Everyone





```
[Color="Black"]
#   Name              Week    1    2    3    4    5       Total
[/COlor][color="Blue"]
1   Jaysammey777              30   27   15   30   27      129
2   Kclejenue                 34   11   --   28   29      102
3   TDM                       16   16   --   17   16       65
4   Aaron Shukert             --   25   10   25   --       60
5   Qaz                       25   21   --   --   --
[/color][color="RoyalBlue"]
6   FaLoL                     18   23   --   --   --       41
7   Kcuber                    36   --   --   --   --       36
8   Bindedsa                  --   14   06   15   --       35
9   Dapianokid                32   --   --   --   --       32
10  Yoshinator                --   30   --   --   --       30
[/COlor][color="Blue"]
11  Divineskulls              28   --   --   --   --       28
12  Already1329               26   --   --   --   --       26
13  Username                  --   --   --   --   25       25
14  Uyneb2000                 --   --   --   --   24       24
15  AndersB                   23   --   --   --   --       23
[/color][color="RoyalBlue"]
15  Tx789                     23   --   --   --   --       23
17  FJT97                     10   12   --   --   --       22
18  Trexrush1                 21   --   --   --   --       21
19  Amazingcuber              20   --   --   --   --       20
19  Kunparekh18               --   --   --   20   --       20
[/COlor][color="Blue"]
19  Omercet                   --   --   --   20   --       20
22  Nilsibert                 --   --   --   --   18       18
22  Uvafan                    --   18   --   --   --       18
24  Bindedsa(OH)              --   08   04   05   --       17
25  Evan Wright               13   --   --   --   --       13
[/color][color="RoyalBlue"]
25  Jaysammey777(OH)          --   --   --   08   05       13
25  Ultimate Cuber            --   --   --   --   13       13
28  AlexCube                  10   --   --   --   --       10
29  RageCuber                 --   --   --   --   09        9
30  Kunparekh18(OH)           --   --   --   --   07        7
[/COlor][color="Blue"]
31  Antonie Faz Fan           --   01   --   --   --        1
[/Color]
```






AlexCube said:


> Results are here for J perm!
> 1. Jaysammey777 Time: 0.58 TPS: 17.24


lol I like how you didn't use my fastest TPS tht was Bolded XD


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 7, 2014)

*V-Perm*
Alg: Twizzle linkR' U R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U Lw' U R U (14 HTM)
Best Time: .94
TPS: 14.89

*OH*
Best Time: 4.63
TPS:3.02


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2014)

Alg: R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2' D R2 (16 HTM)
Time: 1.81 (yeah... it's one of my worst PLLs)
TPS: 8.84

I'm going to go and try R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' y R2 U' R2' Dw R2 now and see if I can get a better TPS with an alg that's 2 moves shorter.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> Alg: R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2' D R2 (16 HTM)
> Time: 1.81 (yeah... it's one of my worst PLLs)
> TPS: 8.84
> 
> I'm going to go and try R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' y R2 U' R2' Dw R2 now and see if I can get a better TPS with an alg that's 2 moves shorter.


I hate R U D algs (thts why my a perms suck)
If you like R U F then mines pretty nice


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I hate R U D algs (thts why my a perms suck)
> If you like R U F then mines pretty nice


It isn't nice for me, which is why I use the RUD one. I also hate RUD... for A perms, have you tried R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R'? It's longer, but it's just a J perm. I use both it and the RUD ones, depending on the angle.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> It isn't nice for me, which is why I use the RUD one. I also hate RUD... for A perms, have you tried R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R'? It's longer, but it's just a J perm. I use both it and the RUD ones, depending on the angle.



That ones nice. You can also do T-perm with all the Rs being Rws.


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> That ones nice. You can also do T-perm with all the Rs being Rws.


Too many Rw moves for me, and you have to AUF after. If only it solved the other A perm


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> Too many Rw moves for me, and you have to AUF after. If only it solved the other A perm



I actually do: Lw' U (R z') R2 U L' U' R2 U2'
For clockwise. The L I can Treat Like a U' cause of how I hold the cube (Normally can't do Ls efficiently)

counter I am forced to use the D


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 9, 2014)

I guess we use HTM?

Alg: (z) D' R2 D R2 U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U' (15 HTM)
Time: 1.09
TPS: 13.76

[youtube]watch?v=3XMGZ_5eWsk&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]

I'll try to get that sub 1 through out the next week.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> I guess we use HTM?



depends ETM is probably better. Weve counted Ms as 1 move and not counted rotations.


----------



## kcl (Feb 9, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> depends ETM is probably better. Weve counted Ms as 1 move and not counted rotations.



I would say use ETM. A rotation before an alg shouldn't count, but if it's like a g perm and it's a y or something in the middle I think it should count.


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I would say use ETM. A rotation before an alg shouldn't count, but if it's like a g perm and it's a y or something in the middle I think it should count.



Is my post "legit" then?


----------



## kcl (Feb 9, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> Is my post "legit" then?



Yeah you're good


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah you're good



Awesome


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 14, 2014)

Results!
1. Jaysammey777 Time: 0.94 TPS: 14.89
2. Nilsibert Time: 1.09 TPS: 13.76
3. TDM Time: 1.81 TPS 8.84
Ok 3 entries!  Nice, next alg will be *R perm* (which one you like) and the results are up in next Friday! Enjoy


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Round 6 results:*
V-Perm


*Place**Name**TPS**±**Time**ALG**Points**Total*1Jaysammey77714.89-5.4.94Twizzle linkR' U R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U Lw' U R U
 (14)191482Nilsibert13.76-.081.09Twizzle linkD' R2 D R2 U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U' (15) 17353TDM8.84-4.161.81Twizzle linkR' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2' D R2 (16)11764Jaysammey777(OH)3.02-.714.63Twizzle linkR' U R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U Lw' U R U (14)417


----------



## TDM (Feb 14, 2014)

*Alg:* R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (13 ETM)
*Time:* 1.48
*TPS:* 8.78

meh


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 14, 2014)

*R-Perm:*
Alg: R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (14 HTM)
Time: 1.00 (No double trigger)
TPS: 14

I need to learn U2' double trigger to get this sub-1... be back in a few days.

1.13 w/ double trigger


----------



## kcl (Feb 15, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> *R-Perm:*
> Alg: R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (14 HTM)
> Time: 1.07
> TPS: 13.08
> ...



It's harder than it looks 

14/.95

14.74 TPS 
Meh


----------



## AntFu (Feb 15, 2014)

*Alg:* R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' (16 moves)
*Time: *1.58
*TPS:*10.12


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It's harder than it looks



It's hard cause I grip the center with my middle finger XD. I need to get it for OH and 4x4 OP though. Getting 1.6 w/ the double trigger right now


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 16, 2014)

I use U2' double trigger and my best time I could get was 1.27 :/ I have no idea how you can do it so fast.

So:

Alg: R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (14 HTM)
Time: 1.27
TPS: 11.02


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 21, 2014)

R-Perm:
*Alg: *R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (13 HTM)
*Time: * 1.76
*TPS: * 7.39


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 21, 2014)

Alg: R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' (16 moves)
Time: 1.58
TPS:10.12 

I don't know why, but I can barely sub 2 the other one.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 23, 2014)

Podiums are going to be up today. Next alg is A perm


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Round 7 results:*
R-Perm


*Place**Name**TPS**±**Time**ALG**Points**Total*1Kclejeune14.74-6.16.95R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (14)221242Jaysammey77714-.891.00R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (14)201683Nilsibert11.02-2.741.27R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (14)16514AntFu10.12---1.58R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' (16)1414*4**Bindedsa**10.12**+.57**1.58**R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' (16)**14**49*6TDM8.78-.061.48R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2(13)11877Jaycee7.39---1.76R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2(13)88


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 23, 2014)

Alg: x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
Time: 1.08
TPS: 8.33


----------



## TDM (Feb 23, 2014)

*Alg:* x' L D' L U2 L' D L U2 L2
*Time:* 0.99
*TPS:* 9.09

lol I don't know how I sub-1ed this



god of rubic 2 said:


> Alg: x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


I forgot you could invert them... that's actually a really nice alg. I can now do this A perm from every angle.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 23, 2014)

*Algorithm:* x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
*Time:* 1.20
*TPS:* 9.16


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't use this even though it is the fastest I can do :/
Alg: Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F' (14)
Time: .89
TPs: 15.73

on the normal ones I use I get 1.32 and 1.16


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 23, 2014)

I hate A perms.

Took me some time to get this sub 1. If only I could ever do this in actual solves... I need to learn the double flick thing.

Alg: x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
Time: 0.89
TPS: 9.18


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 23, 2014)

.63 (R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R) 14.29 TPS

.66 (R' U R' D2 R U R' D2 R2) 13.64 TPS


----------



## kcl (Feb 24, 2014)

R2 D2 alg gave me .68

R' U R' is .69

I WILL CATCH UP TO YOSHI


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 24, 2014)

Time: 1.32
Alg: R' U R' D2 R U R' D2 R2
TPS: 6.61

My TPS sucks.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok. I'm too busy to post the results now so I will not post last weeks results  On Friday I'll post this weeks results though


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> R2 D2 alg gave me .68
> 
> R' U R' is .69
> 
> I WILL CATCH UP TO YOSHI



nub, I tried like 3 times for each alg... you're almost as nubby as chrissy boy


----------



## kcl (Feb 24, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> nub, I tried like 3 times for each alg... you're almost as nubby as chrissy boy


Nobody's that nubby XD

I only did two each. I did some more. .64 For both


----------



## kcl (Feb 24, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> nub, I tried like 3 times for each alg... you're almost as nubby as chrissy boy


Nobody's that nubby XD

I only did two each. I did some more. .64 For both


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok results for A perm are up!
yoshinator Time: 0.63 TPS 14.29
kclejeune Time: 0.68
Jaysammey777 Time: 0.89 TPS: 15.73

Nice! Next alg is *F perm*! Have fun! Results are going to be up next Friday


----------



## TDM (Mar 1, 2014)

*Alg:* R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R (19 ETM)
*Time:* 1.72
*ETPS:* 11.05

I'm sure I did it sub-1.5 in a solve last night (finished OLL at ~9, solve ended at 10.2x), but this is the best time I've got from just timing the alg.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Round 8 results:*
A-Perm


*Place**Name**TPS**±**Time**ALG**Points**Total*1Jaysammey77715.73+1.73.89Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F'(14)241922Yoshinator14.29-3.74.63R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R(9)21513Kclejeune14.06-.68.64Both(9)201444Nilsibert9.18-1.84.89x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2(9)1465*5**Ultimate Cuber**9.16*-.04*1.20**x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2(9)**13**26*6TDM9.09+.31.99x' L D' L U2 L' D L U2 L2(9)12997God of Rubic 28.33---1.08x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R(9)10108Bindedsa6.61-2.941.32R' U R' D2 R U R' D2 R2(9)857


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 2, 2014)

Alg: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R (19 ETM)
Time: 1.58
TPS: 12.02


----------



## ajayd (Mar 2, 2014)

Alg: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R
Time: 1.501
TPS: 12.66

My first entry in this competition. This new Weilong is light years ahead of my Zhanchi.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 2, 2014)

Alg: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R (19)
Time: .96
TPS: 19.79


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 7, 2014)

Here are the results for F perm!
1. Jaysammey777 Time: 0.96 TPS 19.79
2. ajayd Time: 1.50 TPS: 12.66
3. god of rubic 2 Time: 1.58 TPS 12.02

Congrats to these guys  Next alg is *G perm*. Results are going to be up next Friday! Have a great time


----------



## kcl (Mar 7, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Alg: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R (19)
> Time: .96
> TPS: 19.79



uh wat

Can you make a video of that?


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Next alg is *R perm*


We've already done R perms...?


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> We've already done R perms...?



Sorry, my bad. Changed it. Next alg is G perm


----------



## Nilsibert (Mar 8, 2014)

Forgot about this thread... 

G Perm:

Alg: R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 (15 HTM)
Time: 1.48
TPS: 10.13


And for the heck of it:

F Perm:
Alg: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R(19 HTM)
Time: 1.67
TPS: 11.27

I think this is the fastest I've ever done it, usually I'm terrible at the beginning.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> uh wat
> 
> Can you make a video of that?



~800 tries + avg 1.3 + video camera doesn't work with my computer

sorry. only sub-1 I got on it in 4 sessions


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Round 8 results:*
F-Perm


*Place**Name**TPS**±**Time**ALG**Points**Total*1Jaysammey77719.794.06.96R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R (19)242162Ajayd12.66---1.50R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R (19)16163God of rubic 212.02+3.691.58R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R (19)14214Nilsibert11.27+2.091.67R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R (19)1277

Sorry for being late.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 8, 2014)

G-Perms:

Alg:R2 Uw R’ U R’ U’ R Uw’ R2 y’ R’ U R (12)
Time: 1.36
TPS: 8.82

Alg:R’ U’ R y R2 Uw R’ U R U’ R Uw’ R2 (12)
Time: 1.14
TPS: 10.53

Alg:R2 Uw’ R U’ R U R’ Uw R2 y R U’ R’ (12)
Time: 1.38
TPS: 8.70

Alg: R U R’ y’ R2 Uw’ R U’ R’ U R’ Uw R2 (12)
Time: 1.06
TPS: 11.32

Rotations are stupid


----------



## kcl (Mar 8, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> ~800 tries + avg 1.3 + video camera doesn't work with my computer
> 
> sorry. only sub-1 I got on it in 4 sessions



OHH that makes sense. I can do like 1.3 in a couple tries but I'm too lazy to do so many sessions XD


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 8, 2014)

Why not. I suck at TPS, maybe this will help me get better.

G(a): R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R D' (15)
Time: 1.475
TPS: 10.17

Not even gonna post G(b)

G(c): R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 (15)
Time: 1.96 
TPS: 7.65

G(d): R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' (15)
Time: 1.385
TPS: 10.83


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 10, 2014)

G(c): R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 [x u R' u']

Time: 1.27
TPS: 9.45

Not gonna even attempt other G-Perms.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 11, 2014)

god of rubic 2 said:


> G(c): R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 [x u R' u']



That's an interesting way to insert misprinted back pairs... Interesting, might be better than Rw' U' R U M'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> That's an interesting way to insert misprinted back pairs... Interesting, might be better than Rw' U' R U M'



I only use that move for that G perm. I'm not into fancy algs that avoid rotations...


----------



## TDM (Mar 11, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Rw' U' R U M'


U2 R2 F R F' R
Can be done as U2 R2 F R2 F' if the FR slot isn't solved

*Alg:* R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 (15 STM)
*Time:* 1.54
*TPS:* 9.74


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 14, 2014)

The results for G perm!

Jaysammey777 TPS: 11.32 Time: 1.06
Phillip1847 TPS: 10.17 Time: 1.47
Nilsibert TPS: 10.13 Time: 1.48

Nice! Next alg is *N perm*. Round will end on next Friday. Have fun


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 14, 2014)

Btw Jaysammey777, do you know what PLLs are left? I think E, Z and Y perms?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 14, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Btw Jaysammey777, do you know what PLLs are left? I think E, Z and Y perms?


Done:
T u h y j v r a f g
To go: e n z

We did y week 4

*Round 10 results:*
G-Perm


*Place**Name**TPS**±**Time**ALG**Points**Total*1Jaysammey77711.32-8.471.06R U R’ y’ R2 Uw’ R U’ R’ U R’ Uw R2 (12)162322Phillip184710.83---1.39R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' (15)15153Nilsibert10.13-1.141.48R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 (15)13904TDM9.74+.651.54R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 (15)12111*5**God of Rubic 2**9.45**-2.57**1.27**R2 Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 x Uw R' Uw' (12)**10**31*


----------



## TDM (Mar 15, 2014)

*Alg:* R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R'
*Time:* 1.83
*TPS:* 11.48


----------



## ajayd (Mar 15, 2014)

Alg: R U R' U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U2 R U' R'(21)
Time:1.800
TPS:11.66
Alg:R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R(17)
Time: 1.620
TPS:10.49


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 16, 2014)

N-Perm

Alg: R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' (21)
Time: 1.50
TPS: 14

Alg:R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R (17)
Time: 1.83
TPS: 9.29

Kill me now xd


----------



## kcl (Mar 16, 2014)

Alg: z (U R' D R2 U' R D')2

Time: .93
15.05 TPS 

Alg: z (D' R U' R2 D R' U)2

Time: .89
15.73 TPS 

I don't use these in solves.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 19, 2014)

Alg:R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R (17)
Time: 1.82
TPS: 9.34


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry for being late  Results for N perm are here! 
1. kclejeune TPS 15.73 Time: 0.89
2. Jaysammey777 TPS: 14.00 Time: 1.50
3. ajayd TPS: 11.66 Time: 1.80

Congrats to these guys! Next alg is *E perm*. Results will be up next Friday. Have fun!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Round 11 results:*
N-Perm


*Place**Name**TPS**±**Time**ALG**Points**Total*1Kclejeune15.73+1.67.89z D' R U' R2 D R' U D’ R U’ R2 D R’ U(14)211652Jaysammey77714.002.681.50R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' (21)182503Ajayd11.66-1.001.80R U R' U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U2 R U' R'(21)15314TDM11.48+1.741.83R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' (21)13124*5**God of Rubic 2**9.34**-.11**1.82**R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R (17)**10**41*


----------



## ajayd (Mar 23, 2014)

E perm...
Alg: R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (16)
Time :1.196
TPS: 13.38


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2014)

ajayd said:


> idk whether or not to count the rotation


Don't; you (probably) do it before starting the timer and so it shouldn't be counted.

*Alg:* [x': [[R: U'], D] [[R: U], D] (16 ETM not inc. rotation)
*Time:* 1.50
*TPS:* 10.67


----------



## kcl (Mar 23, 2014)

Alg is the normal 16 mover. 

16/.91= 17.58 TPS


----------



## Nilsibert (Mar 23, 2014)

Missed the N perm..

E Perm:
Time: 1.4
TPS: 11.43

Took a long time to get that "fast"


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 24, 2014)

E-Perm
Alg: R2 U R' Dw' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' y' R U' R2(18)
Time: .98
TPS: 18.37

That took a while


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 26, 2014)

E perm
Alg: R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (16)
Time :1.08
TPS: 14.81


----------



## kcl (Mar 26, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> E-Perm
> Alg: R2 U R' Dw' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' y' R U' R2(18)
> Time: .98
> TPS: 18.37
> ...



that alg is horrible


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> that alg is horrible



I hate Ds and R U R' U' seemed fastest for me


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 28, 2014)

Results for E perm are here!
1. Jaysammey777 TPS: 18.37 Time: 0.98
2. kclejeune TPS: 17.58 Time: 0.91
3. god of rubic 2 TPS: 14.81 Time: 1.08
Congrats to these guys! Next alg is Z perm. It's actually our last PLL but we'll do some other random algs like sexy move 6 times! Results will be up next Friday. Have fun


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Z perm

M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 (10) - 1.13 (8.85 TPS)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Round 12 results:*
E-Perm


*Place**Name**TPS**±**Time**ALG**Points**Total*1Jaysammey77718.37+4.37.98R2 U R' Dw' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' y' R U' R2(18)242552Kclejeune17.581.85.91R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (16)231883God of Rubic 214.81+5.471.08R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (16)19634Ajayd13.38+1.91.20R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (16)1647*5**Nilsibert**11.43**+1.3**1.40**???**13**103*6TDM10.67-.811.50R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (16)12136


----------



## TDM (Mar 31, 2014)

*Alg:* (M2 U')2 (M' U2 M')2 (9 STM)
*Time:* 1.32
*TPS:* 6.82

I hate Z perms


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 3, 2014)

Alg: M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2 (10 HTM)
Time: 1.09
TPS:9.17


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi! Results for Z perm!

1. Jaysammey777 TPS: 9.17 Time: 1.09
2. god of rubic 2 TPS: 8.85 Time: 1.13
3. TDM TPS: 6.82 Time: 1.32

So the next "alg" will be sexy move 6 times! So have fun and results will be up next Friday


----------



## TDM (Apr 6, 2014)

*Alg:* [R, U]6 (24 STM)
*Time:* 1.96
*TPS:* 12.24

First attempt, couldn't beat it in two more attempts, got bored.


----------



## kcl (Apr 6, 2014)

Alg: sexy*6
Time: 1.09
TPS: 22.01

This took forever..


----------



## ajayd (Apr 6, 2014)

My hands get tired really quickly doing this alg:
Alg: (R U R' U') * 6
Time: 1.584
TPS: 15.15


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Round 13 results:*
Z-Perm


*Place**Name**TPS**±**Time**ALG**Points**Total*1Jaysammey7779.17-9.21.09M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2(10)122672God of Rubic 28.85-5.961.13M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 (10)11743TDM6.82-3.851.32(M2 U')2 (M' U2 M')28144


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sexy Move:

Alg: (R U R' U')x6
Time:1.16
TPS:20.69

and If you count this alg:

Alg: (R' F R U') x6
TIme: 1.01
TPS:23.76


----------



## TDM (Apr 6, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> and If you count this alg:
> 
> Alg: (R' F R U') x6


He said "sexy move 6 times", not some random alg 6 times...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> He said "sexy move 6 times", not some random alg 6 times...



Sexy move


----------



## kcl (Apr 7, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Sexy move



Uses 3 sides, technically not a sexy move.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Uses 3 sides, technically not a sexy move.



So?



wiki said:


> The Sexy move, is a four turn trigger, most often something like R U R' U' but any sides may be used for the same sequence.


----------



## kcl (Apr 7, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> So?



Sexy move implies (move 1, move 2, inverse of move one, inverse of move 2)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Sexy move implies (move 1, move 2, inverse of move one, inverse of move 2)



Source? Cause that is the first time I have heard that. That would be the definition of a Commutator(IDK If that is spelled right).


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 7, 2014)

I say that's not sexy move and I don't count that to results


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Source? Cause that is the first time I have heard that. That would be the definition of a Commutator(IDK If that is spelled right).


I wouldn't agree with that definition either. It's R U R' U' or its mirror. If you ask almost _anyone_ if R' F R U' is a sexy move, they'll say no.


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 7, 2014)

Alg: (R U R' U')x6
Time: 2.85
TPS: 8.42

Not sure if it is too late to join in but this looked like fun


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> I wouldn't agree with that definition either. It's R U R' U' or its mirror. If you ask almost _anyone_ if R' F R U' is a sexy move, they'll say no.



It defiantly looks sexier  what about these algs?
R U R' U'
U R' U' R
R' U' R U
U' R U R'
L U L' U'
U L' U' L
L' U' L U
U' L U L'


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> It defiantly looks sexier


Never said it didn't  it just isn't the sexy move.


> what about these algs?
> *When repeated:*
> R U R' U' *Sexy move*
> U R' U' R *Sexy move from back*
> ...


When you repeat them, they're all sexy moves.


----------



## kcl (Apr 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> Never said it didn't  it just isn't the sexy move.
> 
> When you repeat them, they're all sexy moves.



Notice they're all commutators


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Notice they're all commutators


By your definition, sledgehammers are sexy moves!


----------



## kcl (Apr 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> By your definition, sledgehammers are sexy moves!



"Four move commutators which are preserving of edge orientation"


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 7, 2014)

Now let's just stop this! The sexy move I meant was R U R' U', the normal. We will only count that as a sexy move and I'll only count them


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 7, 2014)

Eleanor said:


> Alg: (R U R' U')x6
> Time: 2.85
> TPS: 8.42
> 
> Not sure if it is too late to join in but this looked like fun


It's not late yet  Results will be up in Friday!


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> "Four move commutators which are preserving of edge orientation"


Still, many Petrus users hold the 2x2x3 block in DB and they wouldn't say R U R' U' preserves edge orientation


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 7, 2014)

Algorithm: Sexy move*6
Time: 2.18
TPS: 11.01


----------



## kcl (Apr 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> Still, many Petrus users hold the 2x2x3 block in DB and they wouldn't say R U R' U' preserves edge orientation



Sure it does, that's why they orient edges first and then finish the last two slots with R U gen.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 8, 2014)

(R U R' U')*6 = 1.58

TPS:15.19


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 13, 2014)

Results will be up in few hours  Sorry for being late but don't worry about it


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi! Results for sexy move 6 times!

1. kclejeune TPS: 22.01 Time: 1.09
2. Jaysammey777 TPS: 20.69 Time: 1.16
3. god of rubic 2 TPS: 15.19 Time: 1.58

Congrats to these guys! Next alg is *sune*! The results will be up next Friday. Have fun!


----------



## ajayd (Apr 13, 2014)

Darn, if I hadn't mentioned the 4 in 1.584 i would've tied with god of rubic for 3rd.
anyway
Alg: Sune (R U R' U R U2 R')
Time: 0.666(I am the reincarnation of the Devil!)
TPS: 10.5


----------



## TDM (Apr 13, 2014)

*Alg:* L U L' U L U2 L' (Sune from y2, 7 STM)
*Time:* 0.449
*TPS:* 15.59


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 13, 2014)

ajayd said:


> Darn, if I hadn't mentioned the 4 in 1.584 i would've tied with god of rubic for 3rd.



No, only the TPS counts. Or did you put the 4 into the counter?


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 13, 2014)

Alg: R U R' U R U2 R'
Time: 0.76
TPS: 9.21

That's the best I can do  You others are much better


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 15, 2014)

Alg: R U R' U R U2 R'
Time: 1.15
TPS: 6.09


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 16, 2014)

Alg: R U R' U R U2 R'
Time: .89
TPS: 7.87

Could we do anti-sune next?


----------



## giorgi (Apr 16, 2014)

Alg: R U R' U R U2 R'
Time: 0.47
TPS: 14.89


----------



## kcl (Apr 16, 2014)

.43
Alg is standard sune, 7HTM. 16.28TPS


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 17, 2014)

*Alg:* R U R' U R U2 R'
*Time:* 0.81
*TPS:* 8.64


----------



## NewCube1 (Apr 17, 2014)

O.997 SUNE
Tips: 6.018


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 18, 2014)

.5 Normal 7 mover
14 TPS


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi! Results for sune 

1. kclejeune TPS: 16.28 Time: 0.43
2. TDM TPS: 15.59 Time: 0.449
3. giorgi TPS: 14.89 Time: 0.47

Congrats! Next "alg" will be *OLL time attack on 2x2* (do every 2x2 OLL in one time)! Have fun! Results will be up next Friday


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2014)

If only I was 0.01 faster... I could've probably won that round if I'd have done it a few more times.


AlexCube said:


> Congrats! Next "alg" will be *OLL time attack on 2x2* (do every 2x2 OLL in one time)! Have fun! Results will be up next Friday


Before people ask (which they inevitably will...), no, *cancellations are not allowed*. Otherwise you could cancel down everything:
R U R' U R U2 R'
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
R U R' U' R' F R F'
F R' F' R U R U' R'
F R U R' U' F'
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
F U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' F'


----------



## NewCube1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Cancellations are not valid?


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2014)

NewCube1 said:


> Cancellations are not valid?


They never are in time attacks. Quite often you can use cancellations to cancel entire algorithms.


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> R U R' U R U2 R'
> R U2 R' U' R U' R'
> R U R' U' R' F R F'
> F R' F' R U R U' R'
> ...



Though you can do that with R2 U2 R U2 R2


----------



## NewCube1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Time : 6.92
TPS: 8.67


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 19, 2014)

Can i just use my 3x3 as a 2x2? Because my 2x2 sucks.


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 19, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Can i just use my 3x3 as a 2x2? Because my 2x2 sucks.



Well ok.


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Though you can do that with R2 U2 R U2 R2


You can, but I was pointing out that you can completely cancel down everything. You can't do that using that alg.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 19, 2014)

ALGs:


Spoiler



R2 U2 R U2 R2 (5/5)
F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ (9/14)
R U R’ U’ R F R’ F’ (8/22)
R U R’ U’ R U2 R’ (7/29)
R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R (7/36)
F R U R’ U’ F’ (6/42)
R U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U2 R (9/51)


 51HTM
Time: 6.62
TPS: 7.70


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 19, 2014)

Time:11.68
TPS: 4.37
I had horrible transition and probably shouldv'e just used my 2x2 instead.


----------



## NewCube1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Time: 6.67
Tps: 7.646


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2014)

*Time:* 5.00
*Alg:* R2 U2 R U2 R2 / F R U' R' U' R U R' F' / R U R' U' R' F R F' / R U2 R' U' R U' R' / F R U R' U' F' / R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R / R U R' U R U2 R' (5+9+8+7+6+9+7=51 STM)
*TPS:* 10.2

I've done something to my left thumb which hurts sometimes, so I fail half of the time.

E: Progression:
7.57
6.86
5.99
5.36
5.32
5.12
5.10 (first attempt with new and awesome H fingertrick)
5.00

E2: I'm thinking it would be better if I could have the F sexy F' at the end because the F' R is the slowest part, but I can't find a way of doing it that would make all the 2-gen algs flow well.
Also I suck at starting; I usually use R2 U2 R' U2 R2, but having R2' at the end helps go into the F turn so I'm using a different alg. But because of my and position being ready to do an R turn afterwards, I usually overshoot and do an R3. (E3: that and getting ready for the F sexy F'... I fail Antisune quite a lot. My average is 7 but I get times around 6 a lot)


----------



## kcl (Apr 20, 2014)

Do I have to use normal OLL's or can I pick another alg from the CLL set that may be faster?


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Do I have to use normal OLL's or can I pick another alg from the CLL set that may be faster?



Yes that's fine


----------



## giorgi (Apr 21, 2014)

Time: 6.52
Alg: Normal algorithms 51 moves in total 
TPS: 7.82


----------



## kcl (Apr 22, 2014)

Yay for alternate algs

R U' L' U R' U' L
L' U R U' L U R'
F R' F' R U R U' R'
R U R' U' R' F R F'
R2 U2 R' U2 R2
F R U R' U' F'

4.19, I can do better. I'll try more after I eat. 

Edit: 3.57
That's more like it. 11.48 TPS.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yay for alternate algs
> 
> R U' L' U R' U' L
> L' U R U' L U R'
> ...


Yeah, but it is based on TPS not time isn't it? In that case you have 9.8 TPS.


----------



## kcl (Apr 22, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yeah, but it is based on TPS not time isn't it? In that case you have 9.8 TPS.



I know. I can sub 4 this for sure, I'll go try some more.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I know. I can sub 4 this for sure, I'll go try some more.


Yeah, because based on how fast you do 3x3, you can definitely get over like 11-12 TPS.


----------



## TDM (Apr 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> F R' F' R U R U' R'


Do you not get a better TPS with F R U' R' U' R U R' F'?


----------



## kcl (Apr 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Do you not get a better TPS with F R U' R' U' R U R' F'?



I probably do, iirc that alg is sub .5able. 

That being said I'm not really in this for TPS, I want to make the time as fast as possible XD 

Either way, 11.5 is decent.


----------



## NewCube1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Time : 6.35 
TPS : 8.031496


----------



## TDM (Apr 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I probably do, iirc that alg is sub .5able.
> 
> That being said I'm not really in this for TPS, I want to make the time as fast as possible XD
> 
> Either way, 11.5 is decent.


I seriously don't know how you can post the same thing twice with so much time between your posts.
And yeah, 11.5 TPS is "decent" lol


----------



## kcl (Apr 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> I seriously don't know how you can post the same thing twice with so much time between your posts.
> And yeah, 11.5 TPS is "decent" lol



Wait wat.. Tapatalk said it didn't go. I can reach 15tps on most of the algs, I think this may be even sub 3 able.


----------



## VeryKewlName (Apr 22, 2014)

Time: 1.34
T-perm: 14 moves
TPS: 10.447761194


----------



## TDM (Apr 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Wait wat.. Tapatalk said it didn't go. I can reach 15tps on most of the algs, I think this may be even sub 3 able.


Yeah, of course that's what happened. Obviously it isn't because you want to get a high postcount  Also, sub-3 on cam please?


----------



## kcl (Apr 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yeah, of course that's what happened. Obviously it isn't because you want to get a high postcount  Also, sub-3 on cam please?



I don't want a high post count. Notice I deleted it. I'm not even sure if I can sub 3, I'll have to find out.

Edit: sub 3 with my algs is possible. Requires 13 TPS.


----------



## TDM (Apr 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I don't want a high post count. Notice I deleted it. I'm not even sure if I can sub 3, I'll have to find out.
> 
> Edit: sub 3 with my algs is possible. Requires 13 TPS.


Yeah ofc 
Also, 13 TPS for sub-3? That seems too low... 39 moves? Mine is 51 moves, and I thought I used the shortest possible algs (that preserve the D layer) except for 1 move on F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (yours is shorter)...


----------



## kcl (Apr 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yeah ofc
> Also, 13 TPS for sub-3? That seems too low... 39 moves? Mine is 51 moves, and I thought I used the shortest possible algs (that preserve the D layer) except for 1 move on F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (yours is shorter)...



Mine is 41 I believe. Which H alg did you use?


----------



## TDM (Apr 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Mine is 41 I believe. Which H alg did you use?


R2 U2 R U2 R2, different to my usual R2 U2 R' U2 R2.

E: Ohh, I get it now... are you sure you're doing all the cases? 


Spoiler


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 27, 2014)

Results for OLL time attack on 2x2!

1. kclejeune TPS: 11.48 Time: 3.57
2. TDM TPS: 10.2 Time: 5.00
3. NewCube1 TPS: 8.67 Time: 6.92

Congrats! Next alg will be anti-sune! Also if you have ideas for our next alg, please say tell it on your post  Results will be up next Friday (hopefully). Have fun!


----------



## TDM (Apr 27, 2014)

*Alg:* R U2 R' U' R U' R' (7 STM)
*Time:* 0.52
*TPS:* 13.46

Next round should be ZBLL-AS time attack.


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 29, 2014)

People! We have one entry!! Achievement!  Gonna put this to the Accomplishment thread!


----------



## TDM (Apr 29, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> People! We have one entry!! Achievement!  Gonna put this to the Accomplishment thread!


There are still 3 days before the end of the round...?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> People! We have one entry!! Achievement!  Gonna put this to the Accomplishment thread!


Now we have two!
Alg: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
Time: .89
TPS: 7.87


----------



## ajayd (Apr 29, 2014)

Make it 3!
Alg: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
Time: 0.482
TPS:14.52


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 30, 2014)

People, we have incoming crises! We have a podium group! Over population!!


----------



## giorgi (May 2, 2014)

Alg: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
Time:0.471
TPS: 14.86


----------



## AlexCube (May 3, 2014)

Results will be up in few hours


----------



## AlexCube (May 3, 2014)

Results for Anti-sune!

1. giorgi TPS: 14.86 Time: 0.471
2. ajayd TPS: 14.52 Time: 0.482
3. TDM TPS: 13.46 Time: 0.52

Congrats! Next alg will be your *Favourite PLL alg*. Results will be up in Friday! Have fun


----------



## giorgi (May 3, 2014)

I had this idea for next week x8 M'U


----------



## AlexCube (May 3, 2014)

giorgi said:


> I had this idea for next week x8 M'U


Good idea! Though we do Favourite OLL algs next but after that, yes


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2014)

giorgi said:


> I had this idea for next week x8 M'U


Possibly allow (M' U')8 for people who do M slices with their right hand.

*Alg:* M2 U M U2 M' U M2 (9 STM)
*Time:* 0.84
*TPS:* 10.714

Previous PB for this alg was 0.89, and I just got 0.88 first attempt. I'll edit in my time later, when I think I can't do it any faster.
E: I'll stop there.


----------



## pinser (May 3, 2014)

Y Perm

Alg: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
Time: 1.66
TPS: 10.24


----------



## AlexCube (May 11, 2014)

Sorry for being late  This week was not a race cause everybody did other algs 

TDM: U perm TPS: 10.714 Time: 0.84
pinser: Y perm TPS: 10.24 Time: 1.66

So, next alg will be Your favorite OLL alg! Results will be up next Friday. Have fun!


----------



## AlexCube (May 13, 2014)

I feel dumped


----------



## kcl (May 14, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> I feel dumped



Alg: R' U' R U' R' U2 R

Time: .43


----------



## giorgi (May 30, 2014)

Is this competition over?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 31, 2014)

giorgi said:


> Is this competition over?


More or less. IMO it died when we did all of the plls


----------

